# Lumbar facet anesthesia



## dlewis72 (Aug 21, 2008)

Please help if you can.  

Our doctor starts patients with I.V. 2 mg of Versed and 1 cc of Fentanyl.  Then does lumbar facet injections.  We are billing from the office POS 11.  Is it appropriate to bill 99144 for conscious sedation or should we bill something else?  We also bill for surgical trays.  If you can't bill for the 99144 can you bill for the administration of the drug and then the J-codes for the drugs?  My physician is the pain management doctor and the anesthesiologist.  

Please help,

DL


----------



## saran2383@gmail.com (Sep 25, 2008)

You can use 64475 and 99144 conscious sedation would bill it separately.


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Saran, also, the surgical trays and medications are included in the surgical package unless you are using "above and beyond" the norm.


----------

